# How long can a blue tongue go without food or water



## pepper (Aug 26, 2006)

We've just found one of our blue tongues (common vic ) that has been missing for 2 weeks. It's very skinny and flat looking. I've put it back in enclosure and it had a small drink but nothing to eat. How long can they go without food or water.


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 26, 2006)

A long time under the right circumstances, such as during their winter cooling period when their bodies slow down, but during summer they would definately need a much more frequent intake of water and water.

But still overall Blueys are very hardy lizards and can go quite a considerable amount of time without food or water, as their tails store fat which is used up during periods of fasting.

I would be satisfied with your Bluey only taking water after it's recapture and wouldn't start offering food until mid September when warmer weather comes.


----------



## pepper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks serpenttongue I'm glad to know that it will be ok.


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe get some backyuard grubs,. snails and other such insects. Maybe that might get the Bluey feeding again. But like serpentongue wrote it might be cooling so an intake of water for the moment should be sufficient.


----------

